# string in char und char in int



## newbe (29. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz vorne Weg, ich bin ein Java Einsteiger der grade versucht irgendwie mit der Materie klar zukommen . Ich möchte nun ein String in ein char umwandel um diesen char-Wert einer Methode zu übergeben, in dieser Methode muss das char zum int werden um dann mit einer switch Anweisung ausgewertet werden zu können. Leider will das nicht so richtig funktionieren, bisher hab ich das hier:


```
class charinint {
	public static void main(String[] args){
		String A = args[0];
		char b = A.charAt(0);
		int a = Integer.parseInt(b);
		System.out.println(a);
		}
	}
```

wäre Dankebar für ein paar Tipps.


----------



## MiDniGG (29. Apr 2009)

newbe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurz vorne Weg, ich bin ein Java Einsteiger der grade versucht irgendwie mit der Materie klar zukommen . Ich möchte nun ein String in ein char umwandel um diesen char-Wert einer Methode zu übergeben, in dieser Methode muss das char zum int werden um dann mit einer switch Anweisung ausgewertet werden zu können. Leider will das nicht so richtig funktionieren, bisher hab ich das hier:
> 
> wäre Dankebar für ein paar Tipps.



Übergibst Du der main Methode auch nen Wert?

Außerdem kannst Du ein char nicht in Integer parsen. 
Nur casten:

```
String A = "a";
char b = A.charAt(0);
int a = (int)b;
System.out.println(a);
```


----------



## newbe (29. Apr 2009)

den Wert also irgendein Buchstabe gibt es beim starten.

wenn es so nicht geht wie dann? also für ein "A" sollte wohl eine 65 stehen...


----------



## MiDniGG (29. Apr 2009)

newbe hat gesagt.:


> den Wert also irgendein Buchstabe gibt es beim starten.
> 
> wenn es so nicht geht wie dann? also für ein "A" sollte wohl eine 65 stehen...



Hab mein Beitrag nochmal editiert gehabt. Sollte so passen. Bei nem kleinen a kommt bei mir 97 was soweit ich das ASCII-System kenne stimmen sollte


----------



## ARadauer (29. Apr 2009)

Java 2 Platform SE 5.0
ist immer eine gute Quelle für Infos, Integer.parseInt nicht kein char.



> Parses the string argument as a signed decimal integer. The
> * characters in the string must all be decimal digits,


mit parseInt wird ein String der eine Zahl darstellt, in eine Zahl umgewandelt zb "1234"

ein Buchstabe (char) wird intern als Zahl abgebildet, du kannst sie einfach wie midnight gezeigt hat casten
int a = (int)b;


aja, nochwas Klassen schreibt man Groß, Variablen schreibt man klein


----------



## MiDniGG (29. Apr 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> aja, nochwas Klassen schreibt man Groß, Variablen schreibt man klein



Hehe stimmt wohl. Und ich habs mal gnadenlos kopiert


----------



## newbe (29. Apr 2009)

Danke ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, werde auch auf die Groß/Kleinschreibung achten


----------

